

Younited is available for download - tommi
http://www.younited.com/download.html

======
jpwagner
[http://www.younited.com/why.html](http://www.younited.com/why.html)

but I'm looking for

[http://www.younited.com/what.html](http://www.younited.com/what.html)

~~~
schuke
It's in [http://www.younited.com/support/](http://www.younited.com/support/)

"What is younited?"

But yeah, it should've been located somewhere more prominent.

~~~
xutopia
On the home page perhaps?

"Younited ... so you can ..."

One sentence and we might not hit the back button.

------
woodylondon
Rubbish! Make me download an app, without much information. OK I was willing
to give 2mins doing that. However, once it's downloaded and run I need to join
a "wait" list of users so you cannot use the actual App. FAIL! Uninstalled.

------
V-2
Kind of like Jolicloud, it seems, but I gave up on it because the integration
with some APIs was unstable (not necessarily out of their fault of course).

The younited's website is lacking some info. How does it compare to Jolicloud?
What does it do? Why is there no demo? You require quite a leap of faith for
me to go on, download and install your app with only a vague idea of what it
is.

------
darkbot
> "You have pictures in Facebook, Dropbox, Google Drive, Picasa. ... All kinds
> of stuff in different places. We didn’t want to build yet another cloud
> product where you store away your stuff ..."

So what did you build then? A community for balloon dancing?

------
ziggamon
Obligatory XKCD: [http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

------
mikeash
Is it so damned hard for companies to tell us _what their product actually
is?_

I looked at the linked page and the About page and I still have no idea WTF
this thing is supposed to be.

It drives me nuts. It's like people design these pages so they can pat
themselves on the back, not to actually communicate any information.

------
Brajeshwar
Why do I have to download the software to "reserve my spot"? If I downloaded,
let me register from the app!

------
tommi
The app looks like it's a syncing service that has the possibility to add
"clouds" as source - only Google Picasa supported now. It won't transfer,
which I guess means syncing to their servers, the one item I added to it.

------
steven2012
If Google, Microsoft, Facebook, Lavabit, etc can't guarantee privacy from the
NSA and the government, I really doubt younited can claim that they can.
Without being able to guarantee the privacy aspect of their product, what else
exactly do they have?

------
frankydp
Doesn't the actual Picasa software handle most of these use cases?

Or something like this random google search result
[https://apps.facebook.com/picasauploader/](https://apps.facebook.com/picasauploader/)

------
samsquire
How are you going to avoid your access from being pulled by the upstream
providers?

I wouldn't be surprised if any of these services pull your access which
wouldn't be a good thing for this kind of product. I guess it depends on the
ToS.

------
darkbot
The commercial was about the most stupid thing I've watched in a long time.

------
012673
What is it?

~~~
joosters
You'd think the developers should have realised that they have a
communications problems here when the _first question_ on their help page is
'What is younited?' Even the 'About' page sucks. It lists some problems and
then just states that this app is going to solve them. Come on, tell us (and
show us) _how_.

~~~
gagege
In the help section there's a _very_ helpful video with trendy music and
people playing with balloons.

------
tluyben2
As others have said; this does a terrible job at explaining what this product
is about.

------
darkbot
Pricing?

~~~
bbrks
> The options for file space are called Free, Medium and Premium. The free

> version will offer all younited’s functionality along with 10 GB of safe

> cloud storage – but only for a limited time (starting 2014, the free

> version will offer 5 GB). Medium expands safe cloud storage to 200 GB

> and retails at € 74,99 a year. Premium provides users with 500 GB of

> safe cloud storage, retailing at € 120 a year.

From [http://www.younited.com/support](http://www.younited.com/support)

